# Anyone a member of FIFE



## luckyme (Apr 14, 2018)

hello all,

I’ve just got a new kitten who is registered with FIFe.

I would like to add my name to his pedigree certificate and the breeder has signed the back so that I can send it off to have it changed. Except it’s not clear how much the fee is for this.

Does anyone happen to know? The fife website isn’t proving very helpful at all.

I am eventually going to transfer him over to GCCF and have no idea where to start with that really, if anyone can advise? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am afraid I cannot help with Fife registration but this will give you information on importing into GCCF.

https://www.gccfcats.org/Breeding-Information/Importing-Exporting


----------



## luckyme (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you for the link, I’ll take a look at that


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

@lillytheunicorn may know, she seems to register with fife


----------



## luckyme (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You need to go through Felis Britannica as opposed to FIFé, I believe its the registration secretary you need to contact. Pop her an email and I'm sure she'll sort it out for you.

To import into GCCF, you need a certified pedigree of a certain amount of generations (check with GCCF as it varies breed to breed), the transfer fee and the transfer form. The latter two can be sorted online but you need to send the original certified pedigree in to the GCCF office


----------



## luckyme (Apr 14, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> You need to go through Felis Britannica as opposed to FIFé, I believe its the registration secretary you need to contact. Pop her an email and I'm sure she'll sort it out for you.
> 
> To import into GCCF, you need a certified pedigree of a certain amount of generations (check with GCCF as it varies breed to breed), the transfer fee and the transfer form. The latter two can be sorted online but you need to send the original certified pedigree in to the GCCF office


Thank you very much will get in touch by email. Have tried joining the Facebook page but my request gets rejected for some reason. Will send an email.

Thank you for the info


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@luckyme, sorry late to the party. If you send you pedigree to the Felis Britannica registrar, her address is on the back of your kittens pedigree and the fee for reprinting. Your kitten can be changed to your name. PM me if you have any further questions.

Also if you want to import your kitten into GCCF you may need a 5 generation pedigree, which breed is she? The FB registrar can produce you a 5 generation pedigree when you get it reprinted.


----------



## luckyme (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you so much for your reply 

I have been in touch with FB and have had my certificate amended with my name on. I am now in the process of importing him over to GCCF so that I can show him.

He is deaf and can not be shown under the rules of FIFe however I have been advised that I can show him with GCCF.

Thank you for your help and advice, I will be back again no doubt with many questions about showing him!!


----------

